# Lakers vs. Warriors



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

In a game only 5 of us may see the preseason opens tonight! 

I'm looking forward to seeing Nash, Hill and Metta's improved athleticism more than anything. Doubt Kobe plays more than 15 minutes.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

So Kobe is playing and sacre is starting. Weird. I guess they wamt hill and Jamison as the bench rotation?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

Mike Brown said no starter will play over 20 minutes tonight and he's going to try to get all 19 (19!!!) guys on the roster to get PT.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*



Jamel Irief said:


> So Kobe is playing and sacre is starting. Weird. I guess they wamt hill and Jamison as the bench rotation?


I read he wants the bench unit to play as one.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

plus they still need to make some roster decisions and sacre is pretty bubbly


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

I have a link for the game. PM for it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

Thank God for online streams.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

What the hell is wrong with the three point line? Lol


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*










You had one job Fresno!


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

Gasol looking good, aggressively looking to score.

I can already tell Nash is gonna be great for LA.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

so that's what a point guard looks like, I'd forgotten

also METTA! looking pretty damn good


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

That 3pt line is so budget haha.

Man, Dwight is aggravating to look at. 

Lakers look pretty good so far. Interested to see how Jamison goes too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

Carl Landry is painful to watch right now


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

Nash damn near snapped Jarrett Jacks ankle. Lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

Kobe's gonna have to work on catch and shoot. He's used to having to catch and create off the dribble or jab step to get a rhythm.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

Warriors outscore #Lakers 37-10 in 3rd quarter, lead 86-66.

:uhoh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

Our training camp fodder played like just that. Likes what I saw from Sacre, Hill and CDR at the end. Morris and Glock look like they didnt do anything to improve besides building their bodies.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

Glad to see Dwight laughing it up with Kobe on the sidelines. Pau and Nash are chatting too. Chemistry being built already.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

The Princeton offense looks great. Pau was pretty much the quarter back. Metta was indeed moving very well and does look skinnier. Dwight wore a skin tight short sleeve dress shirt, dude is obsessed with his body. 

Jamison came played exclusively as a 3. Sacre looked very serviceable along Nash. Hill stayed on the perimeter and was disappointing. Ebanks was the first backup two ahead of Meeks, cdr or glock. The bench unit of hill, splooge, Jamison, ebanks and Blake did nothing offensively. Starters got 24 points in 7 minutes, they check in with 9 minutes to go in the second and we only have like 31 points. 

Just have to rave about the Princeton. Nash did little and the bench did nothing for 8 minutes and we had 56 at the half. Obviously a big difference from last year is we made 3s.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

MWP 

10 pts, 2-2 from 3, 3 rebs 3 stls in 16 min.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

Warriors went on a 35-0 run in pre-season. yikes


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*






Nash giving Jarrett Jack the business


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*



doctordrizzay said:


> Warriors went on a 35-0 run in pre-season. yikes


You can only imagine if it was the regular season, it might of been 55-0! 

Btw Klay Thompson is a stud. Watching him in person helped me appreciate how effortless his stroke is.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

I didn't notice that three point line at all. Wow... I'm going to give the save mart center manager hell about that... He was in our suite!

Bums didn't sell out the game either.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

Bad news.



> @KevinDing: Bad news for Lakers bench. Jordan Hill has herniated disk in his back. Will be re-evaluated in a week.


Looks like Sacre will most likely make the squad.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

Yeah that sucks. Hill was likely to be our 1st or 2nd guy off the bench. Hopefully it is not too bad and he can get treatment that can keep him in the game.

At least Sacre looked serviceable out there. We also have that 7-3 guy for the time being. He had some good rebound numbers in the 1st preseason game


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

but looked like a total stiff (the hungarian dude)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*



> @WojYahooNBA: Y! Sources: Lakers forward Jordan Hill won't need back surgery, will return to lineup this month. http://t.co/QCySLrX6


That's some good news. I'd still like to pick up Sacre or even possibly Kenyon Martin as an insurance big.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*



e-monk said:


> but looked like a total stiff (the hungarian dude)


Yeah he was weak with the ball and unocordinated as hell.

My favorite moment of the game was when Kobe entered from the locker room during the middle of the 3rd quarter. Every seat on the bench was taken and two players were sitting on the floor. Kobe walked up to Splogee tapped him on the shoulder and told him to get up. Then you see his giant body unfold out of the chair and head to the floor.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*

dont think he makes it past the first round of cuts


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*



e-monk said:


> dont think he makes it past the first round of cuts


First two cuts need to be Rivera and Nelson.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Whorriors*






Highlights for those who missed this game.


----------

